# Hip Pain



## debodun (Aug 8, 2017)

I've had moderate hip pain since Friday, yesterday (Monday) it was excruciating enough for me to seek medical attention. I went to the nearest urgent care facility only to be informed that they couldn't do x-rays (no reason was given like they just don't have the equipment, their x-ray machine was out-of-order, or there wasn't a radiologist on duty). 

I hobbled back to my car and drove 15 miles to the next nearest. They did x-ray the hip, then I waited nearly three hours only to be told that I have "a touch" of arthritis in my hip, but nothing to indicate the degree of discomfort I was experiencing. They recommended that I follow up with my PCP or an orthopedic surgeon. In the meantime to take some NSAIDs (since I can't take codeine-based pain meds) and apply some ice. If I have tendonitis, bursitis or a pinched nerve, those wouldn't show up on an x-ray. They probably need a doctor's script to do any more elaborate imaging procedures.


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2017)

I tried calling my PCP and was told she's "booked up" the next several weeks. Then I tried contacting the doctor that treated my broken leg a while back. Apparently he's not affiliated with the facility that is closest to me any longer which would necessitate a 60 mile round trip to his next closest satellite office and even that would be in two more weeks. I tried several other physicians only to be given the story that they have no appointments available in the near future. Today I can hardly walk or even put on my shoes. I am in excruciating pains and cannot find a doctor to see me.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 9, 2017)

Perhaps it is time to go to emergency Deb.


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> Perhaps it is time to go to emergency Deb.



That's where I was on Monday. They just fobbed me back on my own doctor sine they didn't find anything on the x-ray.

 I  thought I'd try the orthopedic doctor that operated on my broken leg 8  years ago. I called the office and couldn't make the woman that answered  the phone understand what I wanted. When I said I had pain in my hip,  she insisted that it was my hand. Then  she asked for my name again and said they had no record of me in their  files. She said the nearest appointment they had open was on August 18th  - 10 days! I'll either be dead or all better by then, and even that  wouldn't be with the doctor I saw before. If I wanted to see him, he had  no appointments open until August 25th. I wish they would hire somebody  that isn't brain dead to answer their phones!

It's so frustrating to be in so much pain and I'm getting the cold shoulder wherever I turn.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 9, 2017)

debodun said:


> That's where I was on Monday. They just fobbed me back on my own doctor sine they didn't find anything on the x-ray.
> 
> I  thought I'd try the orthopedic doctor that operated on my broken leg 8  years ago. I called the office and couldn't make the woman that answered  the phone understand what I wanted. When I said I had pain in my hip,  she insisted that it was my hand. Then  she asked for my name again and said they had no record of me in their  files. She said the nearest appointment they had open was on August 18th  - 10 days! I'll either be dead or all better by then, and even that  wouldn't be with the doctor I saw before. If I wanted to see him, he had  no appointments open until August 25th. I wish they would hire somebody  that isn't brain dead to answer their phones!
> 
> It's so frustrating to be in so much pain and I'm getting the cold shoulder wherever I turn.


Sounds awful! I think I would go back to emergency. Perhaps by ambulance? I did that once, and that got their notice. Don't bother with stiff upper lip, some medical personnel only respond to extreme distress. Do whatever is necessary to be taken seriously. Have a raging panic attack if necessary. I suspect at this point that would not be difficult given the level of discomfort.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 10, 2017)

I know how awful hip pain can be.  Even here, where we have numerous orthopedic surgeons, there's a considerable wait for appointments.  There are just so darn many of us boomers getting to the age where we have problems.  I waited almost two months to get in to see my surgeon; I had picked him because he is arguably the best one here, but there was a similar wait for other surgeons also.

I hope you can find some  help soon.  That hip pain is awful.  I was able to get a bit of relief from ibuprofen, but not much.  For me, even the opioids didn't really get rid of it, and they made me feel so weird I didn't take them hardly at all.  I'd take that appointment with the ortho, even if I were still seeking other help.  You can always cancel if you need to, but at least you'd have an appointment.  

Are you able to get comfortable resting?  If you have a cane, that might help you get around in the meantime; you don't want to risk a fall if that hip won't hold you when you take a step.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 10, 2017)

An "urgent care" facility is generally not the same as the Emergency Room at a regular hospital.


----------



## debodun (Aug 10, 2017)

I sent a email directly to my doctor instead of dealing with the office staff. She said to come in this afternoon. She may be able to help or at least get me in to see a orthopedic doc (seems when you call a doctor the wait is long. If another doctor calls in for an appointment, it seems they can see a patient in a few days).


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 11, 2017)

Hey, Deb -- what did your doc say?


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2017)

Likely a pinched nerve. She prescribed  prednisone and cyclobenzaprine. Too early to tell how effective they are. She also said I should still keep the appointment I made with an orthopedic surgeon on the 18th.

BTW - I had a verbal sparring with a FB friend about the two medicines. She said a doctor gave her a scrip for  prednisone for a lung problem and wanted to know why the doctor prescribed it for me. I don't know why she thinks because it was given to her for a specific problem, that's only what it's for.

Me: I  went to my GP doctor yesterday. She gave me 2 prescriptions -  prednisone and cyclobenzaprine. Too early to tell their effectiveness.

Her: this is what she gave you for your hip

Me: yes

Her: this kid of meds are for your bones

Me: One is a NSAID and the other is a muscle relaxant.

Her: they make you sleep i though it was your bones

Me: What can I say - that's what the doctor ordered. Google the meds if you want more info on them.

Her: i have been on predisone many times for my lungs. i did google it i know its to relax your muscle but i though it was your hip

Me: Maybe it has other properties.

Her: maybe but i dont think so my self


----------



## nvtribefan (Aug 11, 2017)

debodun said:


> Likely a pinched nerve. She prescribed  prednisone and cyclobenzaprine. Too early to tell how effective they are. She also said I should still keep the appointment I made with an orthopedic surgeon on the 18th.
> 
> BTW - I had a verbal sparring with a FB friend about the two medicines. She said a doctor gave her a scrip for  prednisone for a lung problem and wanted to know why the doctor prescribed it for me. I don't know why she thinks because it was given to her for a specific problem, that's only what it's for.
> 
> ...



Prednisone is not an NSAID.  It is a corticosteriod, and is prescribed for a wide variety of symptoms.


----------



## debodun (Aug 18, 2017)

Went to an orthopedic doctor today. He said that while my arthritis would cause some pain, it may be aggravating a labral tear (FYI the labrum is a piece of cartilage between the ball joint and socket). I have to go back on Sept 8th to get a cortisone injection.


----------



## Iam (Aug 19, 2017)

Hi debodun, you have all my sympathy I have arthritic hips and knees. I have cortisone injections in my knees which work wonders. I need two knew hips but as the NHS is on it's knees I will do without. I have pain relief capsules and a mobility scooter so I'm quite content.
The very best of luck with your treatment.


----------



## debodun (Aug 19, 2017)

Screwed again! The doctor I went to yesterday said he was going to phone in a pain management prescription to my pharmacy. I stopped there an my way home (about 45 minutes after I left the doctor's). The script hadn't been phoned in. I waited two hours and called the pharmacy and they said there was noting new for me. Now it's the weekend and I have no recourse but to load up on Ibuprofen.


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 19, 2017)

debodun said:


> Screwed again! The doctor I went to yesterday said he was going to phone in a pain management prescription to my pharmacy. I stopped there an my way home (about 45 minutes after I left the doctor's). The script hadn't been phoned in. I waited two hours and called the pharmacy and they said there was noting new for me. Now it's the weekend and I have no recourse but to load up on Ibuprofen.




I feel for you, my shoulder is killing me.  What's a pain management prescription?  Can't you call the non emergency number that's usually on the drs office voicemail and tell them they didn't phone in the prescription?

Ive been rubbing Icy Hot Lidocaine cream on my shoulder...helps a little but I'm starting not to feel my fingers. 

Good Luck...pain is the worst thing to have over a weekend.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 19, 2017)

Have you ever tried a leg wedge. I did years ago and it help my hip pain. Now it's keeping me awake again so I will try the wedge again.


----------



## dpwspringer (Aug 20, 2017)

debodun said:


> Screwed again! The doctor I went to yesterday said he was going to phone in a pain management prescription to my pharmacy. I stopped there an my way home (about 45 minutes after I left the doctor's). The script hadn't been phoned in. I waited two hours and called the pharmacy and they said there was noting new for me. Now it's the weekend and I have no recourse but to load up on Ibuprofen.


Seems like your pharmacy could/should have called your doctor, especially since you were obviously in pain with immediate need for the prescription.

I had a similar experience a few years back where I thought the people in the pharmacy showed no consideration or compassion for unusual circumstances. Things ain't like they used to be, at least in my part of the world, where it was the norm more than the exception for people to look out for each other.


----------



## Iam (Aug 20, 2017)

How are you today. debodun?


----------



## debodun (Aug 20, 2017)

I am taking ibupofen that helps a little. Still a %$$#& to make turning movements or any movement that requires a leg lift. I've been to 3 doctors - each having a different opinion - arthritis, pinched nerve and labral tear.


----------



## Iam (Aug 20, 2017)

Would an X-ray make things clearer or have you already had one? I was recently prescribed Gabapentin 300mg capsules,   and they do help.


----------



## debodun (Aug 20, 2017)

Iam said:


> Would an X-ray make things clearer or have you already had one?



Yes, I did have it x-rayed the first place I went. That's where they said I had "a little arthritis". The last doctor sent for the x-rays and said it was most likely a labral tear. I asked if they would show on the x-rays and he gave an ambiguous shoulder shrug. He said cortisone injection would be his recommendation, but couldn't schedule it earlier than three weeks. He also said he was sending a prescription to my pharmacy. That was Friday - today is Sunday and I haven't been notified by the pharmacy that it was filled. However, to be fair to the doctor, he had big signs on every wall saying, in effect, allow 3 business days for prescriptions. I was telling a friend about the cortisone shot and she seemed to think that was bogus of him to put me off for 3 weeks. She says when she goes to her doctor and he think she needs one, he does it right there. Her doctor's procedure seemed simple compared to the procedure my doctor outlined with contrast dye injections and fluoroscopy.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 20, 2017)

I think the cortisone injections are given in different ways, depending on what they think may be wrong.  I've been told that a labral tear is a soft tissue thing and wouldn't show up on x-rays, but that was a while ago and maybe it's different now.  

Prednisone is prescribed for all kinds of things, BTW.


----------



## debodun (Aug 21, 2017)

My doctor was supposed to have sent a prescription to my pharmacy. I stopped twice and called in an inquiry once, but the pharmacy said they hadn't received it. This was Friday. I called the doctor's office today. It was still another hour before his nurse called back. She said that the doctor sent it in on Friday.

I told her that I've been twice to the pharmacy and called once. She asked what pharmacy and I said told her.

I heard some shuffling and than she said "Is that the one in the XXXXX Plaza?" I said that they were there years ago but they moved to KKKKK Plaza. 

She then read a phone number that wasn't the pharmacy and asked if they had the prescription at the old address! 

Now why would I go to the old address?

I gave her the correct phone number, but she seemed determined that the pharmacy was at its old address and at the wrong number. That was over an hour ago.

I swear, I think some people in responsible positions are brain dead! Now I just wonder who the doctor's message went to. Do they ever update their data?


----------



## Iam (Aug 21, 2017)

We call them 'Jobs worths'  over here. " No, I can't do that, it's more than my jobs worth!"


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 21, 2017)

debodun said:


> My doctor was supposed to have sent a prescription to my pharmacy. I stopped twice and called in an inquiry once, but the pharmacy said they hadn't received it. This was Friday. I called the doctor's office today. It was still another hour before his nurse called back. She said that the doctor sent it in on Friday.
> 
> I told her that I've been twice to the pharmacy and called once. She asked what pharmacy and I said told her.
> 
> ...



Can you just ask your pharmacy to call the doctor's office?  That usually works for me.  Also, some meds cannot be filled from a phone call -- the pharmacy must have a written prescription.  My docs fax them to the pharmacy in that event.  Your pharmacist can sort it out by calling the doctor's office.


----------



## debodun (Aug 22, 2017)

It was resolved. I did get my scrip, but the hoops I had to jump...


----------



## Iam (Aug 23, 2017)

I hope every works out for you.  k:


----------



## debodun (Aug 24, 2017)

Iam said:


> I hope every works out for you.



Thank you very much!


----------

